# My bird died due to shocked



## James David (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi,

Would like to share this incident that occurred with my bird. It's almost 5 years now. My bird was in a cage and I switched off the light. It was dark in the room so after some time I came back and switched on the light in the room. All of the sudden my budgie started shouting and then died. I have never encountered this before. I have lots of birds but this is something I will never forget.

Now I don't know if my bird got the heart attack or what.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m very sorry to hear that. As a cat person I don’t know much about birds but this must have been distressing. It does sound like a heart attack tbh


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

It won’t help you, but I’ve always covered the bird cage when turning a light on or off, so the transition is more gradual.


----------



## Tuxedo2002 (May 9, 2019)

When I had my budgies I done that plenty of times and nothing really happened . But I mother did tell me a story about my uncle poking a stick into a budgie cafe when they were younger and it never touched the bird but the shock of it killed the budgie. So from what I heard it could have been shock


----------

